# Mpg with map?



## Ukgt2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi all newbie here.

I recently picked up a 59 plate gtr on wednesday and have a question regarding mpg for any owners that have mapped there car.

With mixed driving im struggling to get more than 13 - 14 mpg.

My driving varies a lot from around town but mainly motorway driving where i normaly cruise at around 95 ish.

How much better is mpg with the map?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Yep - go stage 2 with Litchfield ECU Tek or GTC Cobb with Ben Linney and I got the new Eco (Save mode) in MY11/12 cars) and now crusing at 90 I hop from 20/21MPG to 24/26 MPG - not a lot but actually a 20% increase which is great to have when stuck in traffic/monotonous cruise. Easy to flick off when an M3 decides to be a pillock and drive in your bumper (or more likely a 320d done up like an M3).

Also makes the whole driving experience much nicer and power delivery aweseom all the way to the red line and both tuners have great reputation on here and no complaints from either over years of GT-R tuning as far as I am aware. Also it leans up the car a bit on 99 RON map so you have less cleaning around Exhaust and black soot on bumpers.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

PS Welcome to the forum and the GTR Register. The GTR Owners Club website is GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts and gives you insight into the GTROC members, events and soon a whole host of other fun things for 2012......

Cheers,

Rog.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I was seeing around 19mpg on the motorway cruising at 70. After the Cobb Stage 2 was loaded I was seeing about 24-26mpg cruising at 80.
I made it from the Shell garage just off Jct 19 of the M6 all the way to about 25 miles past Glasgow on 3/4 of a tank at those cruise speeds.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Motorway at 95 sees around 18mpg on mine, custom tune, 76mm intakes.

13-14mpg seems a tad low but it is an impossible question to answer given variables such as how heavy your righ foot is....


----------



## Ukgt2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.

I must say the fuel economy is putting a serious downer on this car for me.

Dont get me wrong ive been driving with a serious lead foot since purchase but getting 170 miles from a tank is not good.

Hopefully the map will sort this out for me.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Given your car is not modded, 13-14 mpg is rather low unless you are being heavy on the right foot.

But dont forget you have a 1.8ton car which will do 0-60 in 3 seconds with a 3.8l twin turbo engine.

That is not a recipe for low fuel consumption and the GTR likes a drink, get used to it!


----------



## Ukgt2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Another thing to add is its booked for its 24 month optimization wednesday.

What does this entail?

Thanks


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Running a 650r conversion and dash is reading 28.2mpg as of 15mins ago, but to be honest the larger injectors are probably skewing that slightly, but I run in Eco map whenever I'm doodling about and seems very good, over the summer did a 1,000 mile road trip and filled up 4.5 times which I thought was remarkable for the driving that was done.


----------



## Eric Laybourne (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree with the general comments here that 14 - 18mpg is on the low side . Mine varies from 18ish to 24ish with 28 on the motorway , cruise engaged at 80 ( yes boring I know but the plod is never far away ) .

This is an 09 car with stock mapping .

Enjoy , enjoy , heavy foot or not....


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stage 1 Litchfield and now stage 4. Still averaging 20mpg.

Apparently it's got an eco map too, but I've never switched it on.
It just feels wrong! :chuckle:


----------



## Ukgt2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Just about managed 160 miles from this tank and that was with the last 60 miles driving like my nan.

Filled up earlier after picking her up from the 24 month optimisation and am going to drive like a granny for this tank to see what i can get and will report back.

Im not sure if this effects it but i seem to spend most of my time driving about in auto, i thought this would improve economy but im happy to be corrected.

Thanks again!!


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry cant comment on modded (yet!) But my standard 09 with y pipe again with varied driving im seeing 16ish so maybe 14 is possible, i try not to look at range once filled up, just drive and enjoy


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

What type of petrol are you using?
I notice a difference in MPG between V-Power and Momentum, with the edge going to the latter. It's too early to accurately quantify, but I'm getting at least 3 or 4 MPG more since switching over from V-Power. My driving is predominantly shorter trips in or around town, so around 17-19MPG. On clear motorway or dual carriageway I can easily attain 32-33MPG.

You win either way with a tune, better fuel consumption or more performance for the same fuel consumption.

Protegimus


----------



## nikodemus (Sep 27, 2011)

Protegimus said:


> What type of petrol are you using?
> 
> You win either way with a tune, better fuel consumption or more performance for the same fuel consumption.
> 
> Protegimus


Im a bit of a noob at the moment, but if a tune gives better performance and better fuel consumption, why doesnt it come direct from Nissan like that in the first place?
Surely there has to be something sacrificed?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

nikodemus said:


> Im a bit of a noob at the moment, but if a tune gives better performance and better fuel consumption, why doesnt it come direct from Nissan like that in the first place?
> Surely there has to be something sacrificed?


It's a valid question from a noob, there are numerous reasons why manufacturers do not tune their engines to optimize performance much of it has to do with safety factors and the fact that the engine will see use in various countries with different grades of fuel and different environmental conditions, this is why aftermarket tunes always state the Octane level to which to are setup for, 

Secondly even Nissan draws a line in the sand at what power level they wish to achieve but this does not mean there isn't room for improvement, just look at the way Nissan re-tuned the exact same engine from the MY-09 to produce more power and lower emissions for the MY11, and MY12. 

Thirdly although not to the same extend with a stage 1 or Stage 2 but re-tunning to gain significantly more power requires parts to be changed e.g. Intakes, exhausts etc, these parts do not have to conform to the same specifications as Nissan must, for instance Nissan need to retain all the Catalytic converters to meet emmissions where as may gains are found by removing these, 

Hope that answers some of the query!!


----------



## koevasi (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh gosh i had no idea the real world economy was that bad!! Lol


----------



## nikodemus (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Bobel,

thanks for the reply. So the average mpg seems to be about 21mpg from what ive read so far in this post.

I wonder if driving in Dubai would achieve different mpg due to the UK having much colder weather and more oxygen. Could be better or worse, dont know which. 

Im not particularly fussed about mpg in price terms, just damage to the environment because petrol is so cheap here I only know it in fill up costs, not gallons (filling up a Civic Type-R with super costs £14 and about £9 if I go to Oman :thumbsup: ) I get 385-430km spending 40% of its time flat down.

GTR next month hopefully  ....been saving for over a year!

...just to add although Im an environment lover...i do have an addiction to fast cars which i cannot avoid.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Nik

If your concerned about emissions exctra then I would suggest a custom tune with switchable maps, this gives you the best of both worlds, you can doodle about on an economy map Savin fuel thus not generating as many emissions and then when you indulge your guilty pleasure turn it up to max power and enjoy yourself, talk to Ben @ GTC her can sort this out for you plus I believe he has tuned quiet a few cars in the region so can set the car up properly for your hotter weather and fuel type

P.s any chance you can pop a couple of 1,000ltrs of that cheap fuel in the post to me!!! We're currently paying approx 1.53 Euro per litre in Ireland :bawling:


----------



## nikodemus (Sep 27, 2011)

shocker about the fuel price mate. I was getting the misery shakes back when it was £1.04 in the UK driving a GTi.

This customizable map thing sounds very clever. I take it its not like the DVD player on my laptop that allows you to change region 3 or 4 times and then thats it buggered? Could you change it back and forth in a day without breaking anything. I know lambda sensors in cars used to take a few days or 100miles or so to get used to the new airflow from an induction kit fitment

So the map will alter the fuelling, rev limiter, other things like that?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Since i had mine remapped about 3 weeks ago its deffinitley worse. suppost to be better but im still waiting lol


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Check out the Cobb website or www.gtc-r.co.uk they have loads of info on how it all works

Basically in a nutshell, you purchase a Cobb access port, attach it to the cars OBD port upload the map which Ben at GTC e-mails to you and then you can cycle through the different various power settings by pressing cancel on the steering wheel and using the cruis control speed button to cycle up or down, the info screen on the dash must be showing the boost gauge as it indicates which map you are on, for example I have four power settings 1.economy, 2. Low boost, 3. Low boost 1st gear, 4. High boost ( holy sh1t mode)

The various power setting can be set-up to alter timing, boost, throttle response amongst, and can be even gear specific amongst other things, it actually very impressive and way beyond what's available on pretty much any other car.

Search you tube for GTR Cobb map switching and you'll get the idea

I would advise if you serious about tuning to get in contact with Ben he'll guide you through it all.


----------



## nikodemus (Sep 27, 2011)

OK thanks, but I couldnt get that URL to work. is it the .com site? It wont allow me to post the link as i havent done 15 posts yet. Doh!

Im in Dubai though. I take it he and the Cobb are in the UK? 
I mean is everyone in the UK taking these to him and he's sorting it out or he's doing it over the phone/internet even for others in the UK.

Will this be the same as a remap that I see people saying may be necessary after fitting a Y-pipe which means it may run too rich otherwise?


----------

